# ITP 589



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone have the ITP 589 or know if they're a good tire? I'm thinking about getting the 27" for 50/50 trail/mud. (I entered "itp 589" in the search forum and couldn't get any results). They look like a great tire, just wanting some input. Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the "best all around tires" thread. Lots of Info on them in there.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*589s*

589s are a very good tire downside they are expensive .i ran 27s and 28s on my 750 brute and they done fine for trail/mud sold them and went to 29.5 laws ran them for a while and did not like for my riding style . now my bike sits on 27 kenda executioners that in my book are the cats meow ! they are alot cheeper in price and i have over 700 miles and show little if any tread wear . they dont run true to size but neither do 589s . executioners are a little harder tire but still ride well . they have done great for me in every sitiuation !


----------



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a set of 27" 589's on a 800 Rene and also had a set of 26" years ago on a old Honda 300. They are a very smooth tire for hard packed trail riding but I am about to put mine on my sons bike and upgrade to the OL2's because we do more deep mud riding. I have no complaints about the 589's but if you may not be to impressed if you get into some thick sloopy mud cause they dig more than pull (in my opinion)..


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I figured they would do great in the mud. Which tire is better for mud, 589's or Zillas? I'm fixing to get new tires and wheels so i'm just trying to get right tires. I've read the entire "best all around tire" thread people seem to love the Zillas.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had a set of 589 on a honda years ago. and then went to 28 swamplights and now 29.5 swamplights. and have rode with my friends who have 29.5 and 31 laws. i can follow the laws anywhere, just might have to work a lil harder. i think these are a very good all around tire. dont get me wrong i would love to have a set of laws cause i ride deep 85% of the time. just sayin.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Where you located at? Got a set of 589's in S.C. for sale. Got 50-60 miles on them .28" set,like new.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I find it kindda hard to belive you can follow laws and backs anywhere with your swamplites muddaholic.... Maybe I'm wrong or maybe yall don't go through the same kindda stuff we go through over here...


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

BlackDawg said:


> I figured they would do great in the mud. Which tire is better for mud, 589's or Zillas? I'm fixing to get new tires and wheels so i'm just trying to get right tires. I've read the entire "best all around tire" thread people seem to love the Zillas.


I wouldn't waste my money on Zillas they are very thin and wear quick. When they can make a 30-11-14 and only weigh 30lbs you know they are skimping on something. The sidewalls are like a factory tire and tread ain't much better. If you're are stuck on Zillas or 589's get the 589's. If you want a awesome all around tire that does great in rocks,sand,creeks and pretty dang good in moderate mud check out the MOTO MTC's they have a 1.5" lug ride like factory and wear like iron. They are a 26" tire but mine measure a little over 27" right at 27.25"
















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> I wouldn't waste my money on Zillas they are very thin and wear quick. When they can make a 30-11-14 and only weigh 30lbs you know they are skimping on something. The sidewalls are like a factory tire and tread ain't much better. If you're are stuck on Zillas or 589's get the 589's. If you want a awesome all around tire that does great in rocks,sand,creeks and pretty dang good in moderate mud check out the MOTO MTC's they have a 1.5" lug ride like factory and wear like iron. They are a 26" tire but mine measure a little over 27" right at 27.25"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like aomeones promoting the tires for sale


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JLOWERY said:


> I wouldn't waste my money on Zillas they are very thin and wear quick.


I disagree. They are a great tire, not thin, and dont wear quickly. 

I Loved mine. And would buy another set over 589's in a heart beat.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Looks like aomeones promoting the tires for sale


Exactly what it sounds like lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Looks like aomeones promoting the tires for sale


Can't blame a man for trying lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I disagree. They are a great tire, not thin, and dont wear quickly.
> 
> I Loved mine. And would buy another set over 589's in a heart beat.


I might have got a bad set I had 30-11-14's and had nothing but bad luck 2 sidewalls cut by rocks and mine just seemed to wear quick but they did float good.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

BF2012 said:


> Where you located at? Got a set of 589's in S.C. for sale. Got 50-60 miles on them .28" set,like new.


Central Louisiana. How much you want for them?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I loved my 30" Zillas. For rocks I dont think they would be a good tire but for dirt trails and mud they are an excellent choice for an all terrain tire. As for sidewalls being thin, I had a roll up tonneau cover on my last truck and when loading the Brute into the bed, I nailed the sharp aluminum corner HARD with the front tire. I hit it hard enough that it bent the **** out of the aluminum. I was shocked when there was not even a mark on the tire.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

southernbrute... maby its cause ive been ridding longer than my friends.. but all we ride is the sulfer river bottoms.. i think they usually just clean the rut out enough for me but i still have to work it a lil bit especially when im behind the 31's.. i would buy a new set of swamplights in a heart beat if they made a 31, but my next set will be a law or law2.. also let me say i think SL do a good job on sandbars the few times ive rode on them..


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

BlackDawg said:


> Central Louisiana. How much you want for them?


 asking $400 locally.shipping would kill the diff. in new and used.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

brand new set http://www.mud-throwers.com/inc/sdetail/388

they are 99.95 each and free shipping = $399.80


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

blue beast said:


> brand new set http://www.mud-throwers.com/inc/sdetail/388
> 
> they are 99.95 each and free shipping = $399.80


as nicely as possible, check before you post.
my tires are 28's,


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I had 589's on my Brute when I bought it. They worked great for a trail/mud tire. Wore like iron. The ride was smooth. They lacked traction in deep soft mud with no firm bottom.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

BF2012 said:


> as nicely as possible, check before you post.
> my tires are 28's,


oops i didnt see that, oh well...but on to the next subject..

what is this attitude im seeing, and the little gay thing there to the side, so i made a mistake by pricing the wrong one ..wasnt trying to ruin a sell, just trying to help get him some tires for what i thought was the same price with free shipping...


----------



## Amish Electrician (Nov 28, 2011)

rocky mountain atv has them cheaper than mud throwers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Amish Electrician said:


> rocky mountain atv has them cheaper than mud throwers


BLASPHEMY! 

lol j/k. I bet RMA doesnt normally have free shipping though. I see they do for the hollidays however. I also am williing to bet you wont get any customer service out of them, like you will with MT.


----------

